# PRG270 coming (non atomic v3 protrek)



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like it isn't that far away time-wise if Tanaka is posting about it

http://watch-tanaka.shop-pro.jp/?pid=61390337

What do you guys think?

Sent with aloha


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

From what I've seen, it looks to be released on July 27th. I'd have to see it in person, but the look of it and design reminds me of the PAG240 which felt "cheap".


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

And there's the 2600 too. Spoilt we are. I se the 270 as a direct replacement to the 240.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

Chrisek said:


> Looks like it isn't that far away time-wise if Tanaka is posting about it
> 
> ¥«¥·¥ª ¥×¥í¥È¥ì¥Ã¥¯ ¥¿¥Õ¥½¡¼¥é¡¼PRG-270-1AJF CASIO PROTREK(7·îËöÈ¯ÇäÍ½Äê¡Ë - G-SHOCK ¥Ï¥ß¥ë¥È¥ó ¥»¥¤¥³¡¼¤ÎÀµµ¬¥·¥ç¥Ã¥× ¥¿¥Ê¥«»þ·×Å¹ ÄÌÈÎ¥µ¥¤¥È
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for this info...wonder why they not named it prg 300?cause it has exact same module as prw 3000 minus the atomic time.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

as for 270 it has many color variations.intersting.see below for all color variations....http://www.casio-intl.com/asia-mea/en/news/2013/prg-270/


----------



## fantom1981 (Jul 14, 2011)

;-)


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is a new video:






I took some screenies as well:

What's interesting, is that they don't have the standard "bars" for the band like most Protreks employ. They are using spring bars for this model.

With luck, mine will be delivered tomorrow. Hopefully my original first impression are wrong.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

hmmm.wish they had kept the standard bars as used in prg 200/prw2000/2500/5000 and 5100 etc. (by the way casio models from prg 40 to prg 120 had spring bars)......in my opinion in 270 they have again tried to make this watch strictly as an outdoor watch,so prw 3000,s market may not be effected.as prw 3000 atleast in my opinion can be used as dressy watch too,if not strictly than in a sort of way.check that the size of 270 is larger than prw 3000.though they could have made it smaller than prw3000. anyway you are watch expert.tell us what you feel is stronger?spring bars or standard bars held by two screws on each side? atleast I feel the standard bars are stronger..spring bars tend to give way when yanking force is applied


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine came in today, below are some shots of both the 3000 and the 270. 

The band isn't bad, an improvement from the 240 band. I still prefer the bars as opposed to the spring bars but this is fine.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Right on Odie! Can't wait to see the comparison. Also comparing the 270 to it's previous version (if you know) as I'm interested in how the new watch is different. 

sent with aloha


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

Odie said:


> Mine came in today, below are some shots of both the 3000 and the 270.
> 
> The band isn't bad, an improvement from the 240 band. I still prefer the bars as opposed to the spring bars but this is fine.


can you give comparison between the two?prw 3000 and 270 I mean.how is 270,s strap comfort and stability compared to 3000?does 270 look a lot bigger than 3000?or small difference?etc...thanks for your photos.this can benefit us here ,as we get to know in and out of watch before final decision . do tell us about alarm and beep volume.you wrote that 3000 has best alarm volume in your protrek collection.is 270 alarm and beep comparable to 3000?


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

hiker said:


> can you give comparison between the two?prw 3000 and 270 I mean.how is 270,s strap comfort and stability compared to 3000?does 270 look a lot bigger than 3000?or small difference?etc...thanks for your photos.this can benefit us here ,as we get to know in and out of watch before final decision . do tell us about alarm and beep volume.you wrote that 3000 has best alarm volume in your protrek collection.is 270 alarm and beep comparable to 3000?


The strap isn't bad on the 270. Can't state how it is when it's not outside but thus far, it isn't bothering me ;-)

The 270 is just a tad smaller that the 240. You can notice a difference between the 270 and the 3000 when you see them side by side.

Other than lacking the atomic signal, the 270 has the same alarm sound, etc. There is just a difference of one number on the modules themselves.

Visibility wise, it's comparable to the GW7900B-1 (negative display version). You take the good with the bad though when you get a negative display.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

good.thanks for info...alarm sound is very important for some specially if you jog wearing this watch and set a timer.sound must be atleast loud enough that while running you don't miss it...also with snooze feature the alarm will be much used feature in this module. I guess by now 270 has been released only in japan.even in Asian (hong kong etc) casio sites this model has not appeared yet


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, it's a nice watch but after having both the 3000 and 270, I'm going to sell the 270.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Odie said:


> Yeah, it's a nice watch but after having both the 3000 and 270, I'm going to sell the 270.


Don't blame ya . Oh..thanks for the pics and feedback, bud! I think the 3000 is probably the closet Casio has come close to Suunto Core in terms of styling and sensor. Visually, the alu bezel on the 3000 is what makes it more 'expensive' looking compared to the resin on the other Protreks. And the main reason, why, personally, I've always preferred the Core more so than Protreks cos of the aluminium bezels.

I'll probably be putting up my Ambit for sale this weekend and then it's gonna come down to the usual suspects...Alu Core (neg display) OR PRW3000 (neg display).

OP, sorry...didn't mean to hijack your thread .


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

No worries ssingh! This isn't meant to be a "closed minded" thread by any means. Trying to make it easier to find information and opinions is all. 

I'm kind of surprised at how close the 3000 and the 270 are function wise as Casio usually (in the world of G-Shocks) reduces some functions to get the atomic version. I was expecting something like that here but am surprised to find it isn't the case. 

In short the 270 has the same functions, but costs less and loses atomic signal, while retaining the more "classic" ProTrek styling. Interesting. 

sent with aloha


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

well.casio prw2500 also has aluminium bezel. atleast the casio site says so.the prw 5000 and 5100 has stainless steel bezel


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

now we want someone here to check prw3000/prg270 sensors function accuracy and thermo compensation etc. lets see


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

hiker said:


> now we want someone here to check prw3000/prg270 sensors function accuracy and thermo compensation etc. lets see


It's the same with the exception with the Atomic signal.

The 270 is in a more traditional Protrek case where the 3000 is similar to the PRG110Y dress style.


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

According to specs the 3000 is 5mm narrower. That's half a centimeter. It sounds like nothing but that small difference can make 2 watches night and day. My Pathfinders (especially my 1500) is bulky yet not anywhere close to bordering on cartoonish. This makes me lean towards the 270 HOWEVER.... Logically, I should get the 3000 but I'm afraid of putting it on and having it feel dainty. Please give me opinions/feedback. In the picture they look almost identical.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

7.5" flat top wrist. Hope this helps.

sent with aloha


----------



## Breeden (Aug 15, 2013)

No way the PRG240 feels cheap ;-) Resin strap is not the best, but switchable.
Like the looksof PRW3000 but that's targeting a completely different flock of people. The ruggedness of PRG240 is not met by either the 3000 nor (imho) the 270.

Luckily we all have different tastes ...


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Breeden said:


> No way the PRG240 feels cheap ;-) Resin strap is not the best, but switchable.
> Like the looksof PRW3000 but that's targeting a completely different flock of people. The ruggedness of PRG240 is not met by either the 3000 nor (imho) the 270.
> 
> Luckily we all have different tastes ...


I have to disagree. The 240 feels the cheapest of all the Protreks I've had, especially the band. The 270 feels much stronger but I'm not a fan of them changing to spring bars for that model. I ended up giving my 270 to my fiancee's brother.


----------



## Breeden (Aug 15, 2013)

I hear ya. Switched mine from resin to black Maratec Zulu and GB1500 blk/orange leatherette/fibre strap from Tiktox.

Have to say that did improve the watch's feel


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

Speaking of straps-- when I first saw the 3000, I was absolutely decided on the blue one with the lime "inserts" (I'll call those little things inserts-- you know what I'm referring to). Soon after that, I had purchased a g5600nv which is a beautiful watch but what makes it really cool also makes it (for me) almost impossible to read under certain conditions. 
So now I've decided that USEABLE is more important than COOL and I'm gonna get the 3000-1JF. 
Is the strap grey/charcoal enough to create a nice contrast between it and the darker insert ??


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

And btw Odie. Thanks for all the various angle and side by side pics on the 2 prw3000 threads. They're giving me reality as opposed to numbers and millimeters.


----------



## Tedzone (Aug 10, 2013)

Chrisek said:


> View attachment 1205992
> 
> 
> 7.5" flat top wrist. Hope this helps.
> ...


Thanks allot-- I've actually never thought to measure my wrist until I joined this forum. Gonna go do it now. I estimate it's slightly smaller than average.
Your watch looks kick-ass


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Tedzone said:


> So now I've decided that USEABLE is more important than COOL and I'm gonna get the 3000-1JF.
> Is the strap grey/charcoal enough to create a nice contrast between it and the darker insert ??


It's ok but I don't know if I can give a unbiased opinion since I really don't like any straps that aren't black.

The positive display on the 3000 is really nice. You can see a big "ghosting" effect when you tilt it to the side though. I like the blue LED light on the 1A version, which is why I'm donning that one.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

Bracelet version is coming out. Thanks to Starscream for seeing this on Clement Wong.









Due out in Japan Market in December.

sent with aloha


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

the bracelet is titanium or stainless steel?also I guess the strap may be with folded links like prg 240 t.not solid like prw 3000.so to justify the price gap between the two


----------



## Breeden (Aug 15, 2013)

Great strap replacement for 240...


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

So is the PRG-270 essentially a cheaper cased PRW-3000, in addition to the absence of atomic sync? They both have the V3 sensors. Display wise the real estate looks to be about the same, with the PRW-3000 having slightly larger time digits.


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

@Xevious: I got to see the 270 in person yesterday and it is larger than the 3000. More "classically" styled, I guess.

Tanaka has caught up some after their holiday and got a couple of videos up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tobarm1907 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

that looks interesting! How does the prg 270 compare to the prw2500 quality wise? I mean I have the prw 2500 and I am/was so disappointed when I unboxed it...it felt not solid and not well made, the bezel was very very loose and moved all the time and is already scratched up (read that here in the forum, too), and I really didn´t like the plasticy feeling especially for that price I paid....

So is the prg 270 better made? 

Thanks and congrats to this protrek|>

toby


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

Tobarm1907 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> that looks interesting! How does the prg 270 compare to the prw2500 quality wise? I mean I have the prw 2500 and I am/was so disappointed when I unboxed it...it felt not solid and not well made, the bezel was very very loose and moved all the time and is already scratched up (read that here in the forum, too), and I really didn´t like the plasticy feeling especially for that price I paid....
> 
> ...


if quality and possible durability you seek than go for prw 3000.it has aluminium plus resin case and seems tougher than prg 270.


----------



## watchseekfan (Aug 21, 2013)

The black 270 finally is in stock/sold from amazon not a fulfilled by AMZ vendor.


----------

